# Has Anyone Gotten their CA PE or SE through reciprocity? What is the process?



## cajone5 (Jun 27, 2014)

Folks --

I'm looking into getting my CA PE and SE licenses. I am already a licensed PE in TX and SE in IL. I know there are state specific exams for California (Seismic and Surveying) but I'm having trouble tracking down the process. Will be giving the board of engineering in CA a call next week to ask them but figured I'd see if anyone had any advice, recommendations, etc. on how to navigate this process.

Thanks!


----------



## bhenning (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Cajone5, you basically have to apply like you would if you were sitting for your PE for the first time. They allow you to submit your NCEES record which reduces the application size. However, you still have to submit your application by the deadline to take the Surveying and Seismic exams during the next exam cycle (Oct/April). You have to get your CA PE before you can apply for your CA SE. Also, for the CA SE, you need 3 years of experience after obtaining a PE license, and 3 CA SE's as references.

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/faq_eng.pdf - FAQ's

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/exam_schedule.shtml - exam schedule

https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/California/Pages/CivilSeismicPrinciples.aspx - This is the testing agency that CA uses for the Surveying &amp; Seismic exams (they don't use NCEES for these exams)


----------



## TJM (Jul 1, 2014)

I would add also that the Surveying and Seismic exams aren't a cakewalk. I was definitely rushed during both of them.


----------

